# How to reduce the muscle soreness that comes a day or two after your workouts?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Questiono you know of any tried and true methods to reduce the muscle soreness that comes a day or two after your workouts? Is there a supplement or some kind of exercise I can do? have recently read about using dextrose in 1 liter of water immediately after working out, followed by another liter with [...]

*Read More...*


----------

